# Led lamp interference



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

120/208 said:


> I installed two Cree LED lamps in my garage door opener awhile back. I think the LED lamps cause my garage door remote to not operate properly after I back out of the garage. Anyone know of any issues with LED lamps causing garage remote signal interference?


I just installed an new opener in my garage. The instructions said not to use LED lamps because they would interfere with the remote. There are other cases of LED driver and ballast interference with wireless communications systems. 

I assume the the built-in driver on the lamp emits RF at or near the operational frequency of the remote. With the source of the interference so close to the receiver antenna, it covers the signal from the remote.


----------



## westcojack (Dec 2, 2011)

We have a client that installed 3 MR16 LED bulbs in the soffit above the garage door. The wired button in the garage opens the door, but not the remote. I remembered a long while back in a department store project we did, and installed Sylvania Par lamps (they had + LEDs operating the bulbs) in the downlights and the cash registers didn't work. We needed to get Sylvania to send dozens of - LED bulbs to us to allow the registers to work.
I knew the problem was the LED's. 
BUT I have the same situation on my garage and the opener works well.


----------

